# immigrate to canada from dubai



## naveenkhatri (Nov 27, 2014)

hi all,

i am 27 years, post graduate retail professional having 8 years of experience of managing retail stores. have been living in dubai for last 2 years. i was thinking to immigrate to canada, but have no clue how to start and get a job there.

i heard so many sayings about canada visa but not sure for which one i should apply and how.

can someone please guide me with right and easy path

thank u in advance for your expected replies.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

naveenkhatri said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am 27 years, post graduate retail professional having 8 years of experience of managing retail stores. have been living in dubai for last 2 years. i was thinking to immigrate to canada, but have no clue how to start and get a job there.
> 
> ...



Quickest way is to see agent get Info ! If you qualify use that agent or do it yourself.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The quickest way is to read the GoC website to see if you qualify.


----------

